# Martin Stamping and Stove CW-3000 free standing fireplace Info?



## Kelly Korte (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi folks!  New to the board here, name is Kelly and I live in Colorado Springs.  I just picked up an old Martin free standing fireplace model CW-3000.  I have looked far and wide for documentation on this fireplace so that I can permit the install with the city to no avail.  I got some information from some fireplace company in Alabama (which is where Martin originated) and was told that company was bought by Monessen Hearth and US Stove.  I got through to US Stove and have a gal looking her archives, but it's not looking promising.  

Anyhow, it seems like you all have a great forum here and figured this would  be a great place to check as well.  I tried searching this forum for "Martin" and only 1 thread returned.  Hopefully somebody here might be able to help! 

Just looking for something official in the form of install document to satisfy the city permit department.  Even if I do obtain the document, still not sure they will permit since it's not UL rated.  Anyone that has feedback on either the Martin and\or permitting an older non-UL rate unit is GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!
Kelly


----------

